# "Weiß" gekochter Fisch



## Telespinner (27. Juni 2015)

Moin, moin!

Ich habe gerade viele Seiten in der Rubrik Rezepte durchgeblättert und bin etwas verwundert, dass scheinbar niemand weiß gekochten Fisch kennt oder das Rezept für sich behält

Für 4 Personen:

1-1,5 kg Süßwasserfisch
3 große Zwiebeln
1/2 Selleriewurzel
3 Lorbeerblätter
6 Pimentkörner
Petersilie
Dill (reichlich!)
200 ml Schlagsahne oder Milch
Salz
Pfeffer
Kartoffelmehl
Prise Zucker
1 EL Butter

Zubereitung:
Die Zwiebeln und Selleriewurzel klein schneiden und zusammen mit Lorbeerblättern und Pimentkörnern in einen großen Topf geben. Den Fisch Portionsweise zurecht schneiden und dazu geben. Nun mit Wasser auffüllen, bis der Fisch gerade so bedeckt ist und etwas Salzen. Das ganze wird 15 min gekocht und der Fisch anschließend mit einem Schaumlöffel entnommen und beiseite gestellt. Nach dem Abschöpfen wird der Dill hinzu gegeben. Dann muss die Suppe mindestens eine Stunde bei niedriger Hitze köcheln. Nun wird ein Becher Schlagsahne oder Milch hinzugegeben. Anschließend gebe man Petersilie dazu schmeckt die Suppe mit Salz, Pfeffer sowie einer Prise Zucker ab. 

Zum Andicken wird ca. ein Esslöffel Kartoffelmehl in einer Tasse mit etwas Wasser verührt und in die kochende Suppe eingerührt. Am Ende wird ein Esslöffel kalte Butter in die Suppe gerührt und der Fisch zum aufwärmen wieder hinein gelegt.

Serviert wird das ganze mit Kartoffeln auf einem tiefen Teller mit viel Sauce - Fisch muss schwimmen!


Das ist die optisch ansprechende Variante für die meisten Leute. Anglern sei geraten den Verschnitt vom Filitieren, also Kopf, Mittelgräte, Bauchflossen ect. mit in den Topf zu geben und während der Stunde Kochzeit drin zu lassen. Diese Teile werden erst vor dem Abschmecken herausgefischt.
Das ist auch eine prima Resteverwertung. Neulich habe ich von einem kleineren Karpfen die Filets runtergeschnitten, eingefroren und nur aus den Resten die Suppe gekocht - schmeckt hervorragend! Ebenso kann man damit kleine Weißfische verwerten, ohne Gräten zu pulen. Einfach lange auskochen, abschöpfen und nur die Suppe genießen.

Grundregel für die Suppe: je länger man es mit dem Fisch kocht, umso besser schmeckt es und viel Dill hilft viel.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Weiß" gekochter Fisch*

Ist nahezu identisch, wie ich es manchmal mit Dorschen mache.
Einziger Unterschied ( und wohl auch Geschmackssache ) :

Ich füge dem Kochwasser noch Essig zu. 
Und zum 'Andicken' nehme ich eine altmodische Mehlschwitze, die aber Deiner Kartoffelstärke + bißchen Butter sehr ähnlich ist.

Muß ich auch mal mit Weißfischen probieren....
Auf die Idee ( ausser mal mit Karpfen ) bin ich noch nicht gekommen.

Eine abgewandelte Variante hatte ich auch mal probiert :
Statt Sahne + Mehlschwitze zum Andicken - passierte Tomaten und 1-2 Chillis. Scharfes Tomaten-Fisch-Consomee.
Schmeckte auch sehr gut; aber eher als Vorspeise mit einem Stück Baguette, da nicht wirklich sättigend.


----------



## Telespinner (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: "Weiß" gekochter Fisch*

Mehlschwitze hat mir hierfür einen zu starken Eigengeschmack. Für diese Sauce wie auch für Bratensauce benutze ich darum nur Kartoffelmehl.


----------

